# Help



## midgetswife (Jun 22, 2007)

*3 weeks ago, my husband and myself brought 2 black moors they have been getting on really good together and have had no problems till yesturday, after cleaning the tank 1 of the black moors have sort of dug a small hole and is continually just lying in this hole, its also gone from black to silver on its scales (which are not raised) and is getting extremly fat, is it pregnant or is there something more serious?

any advice really apreciated *


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Do you know the genders of your Black Moors? This would be very useful. When male Black Moors mate, they tend to get white spots all over them, which is often confused with Ick, but this will go away. However, if your Black Moor looks like it is pregnant and it actually is pregnant, then she cannot get the spots because she is a female. 

I don't know much about goldfish so I'll leave it up to someone else to help you.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Also is this a new tank set up?
Is it cycled?


----------

